# NEW JL '59 Impala as it SHOULD be...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WARNING: If you are easily offended or sickened by the thought of mercilessly attacking a new "collectible" slot car with a Dremel after owning it for less than 12 hours, read at your own discretion... :devil:

Now for the rest of us... check THIS bad boy out...










In addition to making the screwposts WAAAAAY shorter, I needed to hack away all the plastic at the base of the rear window. There's a big tab thing there that they mount the windows with. I just cut the whole tab off and put a drop of glue on the inside of the roof to hold the windows. Easiest to do if you take the whole window assembly out of the car.

Question: Do you like the whitewalls better, or the redlines? I know the redlines are more of a late 60's musclecar thing, but they seemed to add a splash of color here... I might add that this thing happens to look quite bada$$ with just plain blackwall Rocket Science Blackhawks on it... 

Now, since my adolescent brain doesn't have the capacity to remember to take a BEFORE picture when I start a project, you'll just have to compare to the yellow convertible to get an idea of the before/after thing...










BTW, these things look RIDICULOUS on an Aurora skinny tire chassis without being lowered... mud bogging, anyone?










Can't wait to get my cutoff wheel and sanding drum on a '62...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!! You did a nice job.

I wonder why the heck they make the bodies so high in the first place?? Are guys having HO scale tractor pulls or something???

I really like the way the redlines look on it.A nice bit of contrast that you don't quite get with the ww's.But they look good as well.

I know what I'm going to do when I get around to getting one of these.
Thanks for the pics!!!

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!!! You did a nice job.
> 
> I wonder why the heck they make the bodies so high in the first place?? Are guys having HO scale tractor pulls or something???


 Basically because they only use one style of wheel on these, and that's the wide Tuff Ones wheel, which is too wide to fit under the wheelwells. The chassis under my black one is an old stock Aurora chassis with narrow wheels... they tuck right in underneath the body very nicely...

--rick


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice clean work Park! Cant remember for sure but didnt some of them black 59s have a little red stripe down the middle of the chrome on the sides? Man that would look hot with them redlines. Later--Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice, great work. I like the whitewalls better than the redwalls. If the "redlines" were thinner like the real ones I'd be more inclined to like them, but even then not on this car. If it was a 67 Camaro and if the redlines were to scale they'd rock.

I'm not offended at all. The clean little secret about these JL cars is that they are actually very affordable and easy to obtain compared to the botique vintage TJet bodies. When JL releases a winner like these the creative modelers out there have abundant raw material to work with. If JL has 3 or 4 releases of some of the cars in the Brigade, say in different colors, I doubt many people at all will complain. 

Thanks for giving us a template to follow for sprucing up these classics!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that 59 is gorgeous with the white walls...... a very nice and cheaper alternative to the MEV version. 

I'd definately keep those white walls.......I'll probably do that with mine once I get some. :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the pics-

I like the fact that it gives it realisim with the lowered stance and the "opening" hoods gives me some great ideas to think about.
NIce w...ork there, Park! :thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick, If this was the only release of Bowties that there ever was going to be then I probably would have had to get the oxygen out to view your post... :jest: To think that I thought they were great looking right out of the box... Man what a dope... I guess I will have to get some w/w tires for my "chebbies".

Has anybody seen anything that shows just what colors were used in this first release of the Bowties?? Just wondering...

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice......*

That Chevy looks great lowered. Have my dremel ready, just need the cars to show up now.  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

They look great lowered. I know Im going to follow that plan when I get mine, and Im sure many other will use your basic design. It looks dramaticly better then out of the box. 
I have to agree with the others....stick with the white walls...much more appropriate looking then the redlines.
Great job Park!!! Keep the pictures comming as you work on the rest of the bowties but REMEMBER....BEFORE AND AFTER pics!! LOL :tongue:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

ParkRNDL

WOW!

That car looks awesome!
Something else to try, If you use Wierd Jacks skinny tjet silicone tires you can move the wheels out just a hair without hitting the sides of the wheelwell.
Just gives a slightly wider track (Wider is Better

Those skinnys work pretty well also, but not available with Whitewalls. (Yet?)

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Looks GREAT! I like it with the whitewalls :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks really great!


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Awe man, ya made me drool on the keyboard!

Nice job!


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Droped chevy*

I dropped mine too put on some Chrome rims and we jamin.
The motor in mine is like an on off switch but I slide it around the corners.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*white or red..*

White... Yup, definitely - the whitewalls.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice work again, I am going crazy waiting to buy them. but until their here I can take in all the cool idea's.....thanks


----------

